# Pee Pad Debate...



## TikaChi (Jan 31, 2012)

I got my chihuahua about a month ago. She was 6 months old and trained to go in the litter box on pee pads. I've had some people in other forums tell me how "disgusting" that was or how "dirty" it was. One person even had the audacity to tell me I should get rid of her because she was inside trained. 
What are your views on pee pad training??


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ummm dont know what kind of people u were talkin to...prim and proper ones? :lol: peepads are a necessity! boy those people would have a ball if they read that i used to use newspapers as peepads LOL. i regret takin dex off peepad...he was doin pretty well but i went to the tray and it didnt work...he kept hidin his treats inside. i also did the small grass thing and he pooped on it but not pee..it just doesnt make sense since he lifts his leg and the pee squirts far far away from the patch....sometimes he stands and pees but thats rare :albino:

when i get my lil girl pup she is defo. goin to be pee pad


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I coulnd't live without the peepads.... chico and cocoa both use them....


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Well I've trained Daisy to pee pads since day 1. She goes outside when we are out, but I don't take her out purposely to go potty. 
With a garden that goes straight onto a really busy road, I'd have to get her harness, lead, and possibly a coat on before taking her out, and by the time I'd done all that, she'd probably already have peed. 
It also means not getting up in the middle of the night  she just gets off my bed, does her business, then comes back to bed. 

I don't think it's disgusting as long as the pad is regularly changed. 

I think it's disgusting of that person to tell you to get rid of the dog.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I debated pee pads but yeah my older Chi is trained to go out but she is bigger and one day I hope to get Holly outdoor trained she is just small and pees more frequent. She does go out when Zoe goes out though. So it is not disgusting really if you change them out frequently.


----------



## Derision (Dec 7, 2011)

TikaChi said:


> I got my chihuahua about a month ago. She was 6 months old and trained to go in the litter box on pee pads. I've had some people in other forums tell me how "disgusting" that was or how "dirty" it was. One person even had the audacity to tell me I should get rid of her because she was inside trained.
> What are your views on pee pad training??


Carmela is litter trained, but she uses pads when we're at work or anywhere that isn't home. I've never had a problem with people thinking they were disgusting. Frankly, I'd think that pads were far less disgusting than even going outside... I mean, you can't sit down anywhere at the dog park, because you don't know who's gone where.

AJ


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

For our home I am anti pee pad/ fake grass thingy majig/ litter. Now I don't care how others handle their business, but there is just something inside of me that doesn't think a dog should be taught to potty in the house. Not even real crazy about a littler box for a cat being kept indoors ~ I prefer them on the porch (out of view) once little kitty have learned to use the dog door. We have always lived in a house and had plenty of yard and our pets have always had a corner that was out of the way of people traffic to do what they need to do.


----------



## TikaChi (Jan 31, 2012)

Well I'm accustomed to training my dogs outside as well but this puppy already came to me pre-trained. I live in Canada, where winters will drop down to -49- -50 degrees Celsius!!!! The week I got her it dropped to -45 degrees Celsius with a wind chill. We also get CRAZY wind! Blow you over kind of wind! 
My puppy is a smooth coat and pretty bald on her tummy/chest area! 
I was opposed to pee pad training until I got her and realized how low maintenance it is. 
Her pads are ALWAYS kept clean btw! Her poo goes in the toilet as soon as she's done! Lol


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

TikaChi said:


> Well I'm accustomed to training my dogs outside as well but this puppy already came to me pre-trained. I live in Canada, where winters will drop down to -49- -50 degrees Celsius!!!! The week I got her it dropped to -45 degrees Celsius with a wind chill. We also get CRAZY wind! Blow you over kind of wind!
> My puppy is a smooth coat and pretty bald on her tummy/chest area!
> I was opposed to pee pad training until I got her and realized how low maintenance it is.
> Her pads are ALWAYS kept clean btw! Her poo goes in the toilet as soon as she's done! Lol


LOL You must live in AB, SK, or MB! I would definitely use pads/litter or some other indoor solution if we were still living in Calgary. It was -30 when we left last year. We're in Ontario now, though, and there isn't the same need. Our dogs go outside and are 100% outside trained.

Caveat: I am home all day. If I had to work, I'd probably use pads/litter even here where it doesn't get so cold.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Ahh. One of the classic debates. Kibble or raw, crate at night or in a human bed, outside potty or inside on pee pads.

As much as we each are passionate about the way we each have chosen, it is really preference versus right or wrong.
You have to do what is best for your lifestyle. 

Our boy was outside trained but we left a towel on the floor if he needed to potty while we were gone. He rarely would.

Now I have 3. I would do nothing but harness up dogs to take them out to potty if we only pottied outdoors. We also live on a creek so have owls, hawks and other predatory critters like coyotes so my girls are not outside much. Even if we did have a fenced yard I'd be risking their lives to open up a door and let them run out to potty. 

We also work FT outside the home so they have a pad down when we are gone so technically we have already taught them that it is okay to potty indoors, so that was kind of lost on us. 

So, that is how we made our decision. If we were home all day, I would venture to say that we would do many things differently than we do, but we are not, so we do what we do given our lifestyle. 

Even with 3 dogs, I am fastidious with the pads and surrounding areas and often people comment that you would not even know we had dogs in our home. I am an organizing and cleaning freak. Our kids are grown and outside the home with families of their own. So if our house is a wreck there is only my hubby and I to blame! haha!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I LOVE pee pads. My two chi's trained themselves to them! They copied my italian greyhound's lead! I am 73 and have artificial knees AND hips! So ice and snow are not my friend! That was one of the reasons I got chihuahuas---they don't need much exercise if they play together. Living in the Chicago area, the winters can be really horrid. Sue


----------



## TikaChi (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm a stay at home mom of two and honestly would prefer she go outside but it gets so cold out there.... one chihuahua we had a long time ago I was training for outside potty and he got frostbite on his paws... we were out there for maybe a minute! I felt sooooo bad  
Jayar-- we live in Saskatchewan but my Hubby is originally from Calgary lol


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

Having pee pads are the only way that I can have a dog. I work full time, so there has to be an option.

I also don't have a fenced yard. Even if I did I would not be comfortable allowing Bandit out without me. I live 1/2 mile from the river and there is just too much predatory wildlife around.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

TikaChi said:


> I'm a stay at home mom of two and honestly would prefer she go outside but it gets so cold out there.... one chihuahua we had a long time ago I was training for outside potty and he got frostbite on his paws... we were out there for maybe a minute! I felt sooooo bad
> Jayar-- we live in Saskatchewan but my Hubby is originally from Calgary lol


If i lived in a cold climate like you,pee pads for me.There's nothing dirty about them at all,we all have to go !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hmmm. Yeah, I am definitely not crazy about pee pads. I used to think they were disgusting. I still don't care for them, but they are a necessary evil!! I have Angel trained for in and out. First thing in the morning and last thing at night, it is outside to potty. And if I have the chance, during the day. Actually, my golden retriever, Angel, and me are going to the park in about 10 min. But, we have a shop in a strip mall and frequent trips outside are not practical, so I use pee pads. I am always baffled, though, at how well, he just goes, whenever he wants! At home, I keep it in my bathroom. But, after I gave it much thought, I figure it's a real good thing!! Imagine, if you were sick, or hurt and couldn't take the dog out, he/she could always relieve himself.

Good luck with whichever way you choose. Or just do both!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> Ahh. One of the classic debates. Kibble or raw, crate at night or in a human bed, outside potty or inside on pee pads.
> 
> As much as we each are passionate about the way we each have chosen, it is really preference versus right or wrong.
> You have to do what is best for your lifestyle.
> ...


Karen, I believe you put this more eloquently than I would. Frankly, my first thought was are you on a sight with those big dogs that wear the barrel under their necks and go find people (can't think of the breed)? Second thought, it's an opinion thing and you know what they say about opinions! Do what works for you! Lulu is trained to puppy pads. Never steps foot outside our house. Would not know what to do with grass. It works WELL for us. We have our reasons like Karen that she cannot go outside, and her safety means more to me than a few hours of running around outside. She has been puppy pad potty trained since about 4-5 months old -- they are changed 2x a day--poo picked up ASAP and our house is VERY clean. We are very happy with our choice. You do what works for you and don't worry with what others say on this subject.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

TikaChi said:


> Well I'm accustomed to training my dogs outside as well but this puppy already came to me pre-trained. I live in Canada, where winters will drop down to -49- -50 degrees Celsius!!!! The week I got her it dropped to -45 degrees Celsius with a wind chill. We also get CRAZY wind! Blow you over kind of wind!
> My puppy is a smooth coat and pretty bald on her tummy/chest area!
> I was opposed to pee pad training until I got her and realized how low maintenance it is.
> Her pads are ALWAYS kept clean btw! Her poo goes in the toilet as soon as she's done! Lol


I'm having this dilemma right now with my two new dogs. One is a yorkie and the other is a mini poodle. I adopted them about 3 weeks apart. Anyway, we have the cold, snow, rain, and wind problem (80+ miles an hour). We don't have bad weather as often as the more northern states or countries, but it can be awful here too. We don't have any landscaping in the backyard because we got our house in November, and it's not a good time for landscaping. We're also out of cash to pay for landscaping a large yard. We have a mud pit in the backyard so we can't use it right now. We're currently using the front yard, but it's mostly decorative rocks and bushes. 

I was going to try litter, but I tried it once one morning and the dogs went outside of the box. I had it in the garage so it wasn't technically outside, but it wasn't in the house. I think I need to enclose the litter pan somehow so the dogs can't step out of it until they are finished. I might use pee pads in the house or in the garage, but I'm sure I would have the same problem with teaching my dogs to go in a certain area.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Our dogs are trained to potty outdoors - we have a strict schedule where they are all let out at 8:30am (first thing when I wake up), 12:30pm (right after lunch), 4:00pm (just a mid-day break), 8:30pm(after dinner) and 11:30pm (before bed). So as you can see it's not like it's difficult to remember or stick to at all; since everything except the 4:00 one is paired with something else going on like waking up or eating. We ALSO leave out a grass-patch; one in our bedroom and another in the living area. Why? Simply as a courtesy to my pets. I've noticed going a few generations back, like my parents and grandparents, they are very avid about dogs only eliminating outdoors. Nowadays though, when the 'luxuries' of pet care have bloomed into a huge market; there are suddenly more options available and people are offering these new 'privileges' onto their pets; just to make their lives easier We have them because even if they COULD hold it 8+ hours or whatever; why on earth should I expect them to?! I'd be miserable having to "hold it" that long; and I'd feel awful expecting my pet to do the same just because I thought it was 'gross.' It's a natural process needless to say lol... we humans are blessed to have bathrooms everywhere! Every home, every employer, every store, every gas station... when we gotta go; it's just a matter of choosing where. We don't have to make ourselves "hold it." It's HEALTHIER for the body to be able to eliminate waste when it needs to; sometimes holding it in too long can even cause bladder infections. I admit I don't like the look of pee pads, just IMO, but I have no problem with having a square grass patch. As long as I pick up the poo right away, you can't see the pee and most people don't realize at first what they're there for until they see a dog use it LOL.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm anti pee pad but I use them Hercules is fully outdoor trained. Gunner, however, is both. We have a fenced in back yard so my boys come and go. I PREFER that both be fully outdoor trained but Gunner just seems to like a pee pad. And there's this one spot in particular in my house that he likes to do his biz so I just laid down a pee pad there. I also keep a pee pad on the backporch for when it's cold/raining/etc. 
We also just bought a travel trailer and plan to start traveling alot. It just makes sense to me to have Gunner trained to a pee pad for that. 

JesusChick, didn't think about a towel! That would save me some money from having to buy pee pads. For some reason Gunner likes to pee on cloth (aka don't leave any clothing, blankets on the floor). So a towel in his special little GO place would work nice instead of a pee pad. Or would that teach him to go on any cloth on the floor (which I'm trying to break)? Hmmm.....
I also thought about making my own "pee pads" out of PUL (so the pee doesn't soak through to floor) and some kind of cute print flannel cloth (to soak up and disguise the fact that it's a pee pad). I wonder if he could learn that these are pee pads and use those only?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Blue Chi said:


> JesusChick, didn't think about a towel! That would save me some money from having to buy pee pads. I also thought about making my own "pee pads" out of PUL (so the pee doesn't soak through to floor) and some kind of cute print flannel cloth (to soak up and disguise the fact that it's a pee pad). I wonder if he could learn that these are pee pads and use those only?


I don't know if this would save you any $$ or if you have a SAMS where you live or if you are a member, but I buy the pads that you put on hospital beds that lay flat. Where I live it saves me $$ and for some reason I just didn't like the smell of the urine on a puppy pad, but don't notice the smell of urine of the hopistal bed pad (but that's just me).


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Blue Chi said:


> JesusChick, didn't think about a towel! That would save me some money from having to buy pee pads. For some reason Gunner likes to pee on cloth (aka don't leave any clothing, blankets on the floor). So a towel in his special little GO place would work nice instead of a pee pad. Or would that teach him to go on any cloth on the floor (which I'm trying to break)? Hmmm.....
> I also thought about making my own "pee pads" out of PUL (so the pee doesn't soak through to floor) and some kind of cute print flannel cloth (to soak up and disguise the fact that it's a pee pad). I wonder if he could learn that these are pee pads and use those only?


Mine switched from paper pads to washable pads with no issue. I buy washable hospital bed pads from hospital supply places. I have seen some cute ones that are patterned. If you are crafty at all you could certainly make them!


----------



## battyjac (Dec 20, 2011)

I wish mine would use the dang pee pads I bought. She was papertrained because when I got her she would pee on whatever paper she found downstairs but would also go on any carpet she found. I have her peeing outside now but she still poos on the carpet. And she won't use the pee pads or newspaper anymore! If I have to be gone more than a couple hours I put her in the laundry room with pee pads and newspaper but she holds it and has to be carried outside or she'll run to carpet to pee when we get home.

Her poos are easy to clean up but it's still gross. I've tried tethering to train her but with a toddler, the dog on the leash is just not safe. I praise her to the skies when I catch her pooing outside but I never catch her inside. She's sneaky!

IMO, trained is trained, however it is and be glad she goes where you want her to!


----------



## TikaChi (Jan 31, 2012)

In our area there are also a lot of stray dogs and cats, coyotes, foxes, owls etc that could hurt or kill her. The risk is pretty high... 
It is definitely a matter of convenience and it's surprisingly easy to maintain!!


----------



## battyjac (Dec 20, 2011)

that's one reason I wanted to keep mine going on paper or pads but I wanted it to be both. We have a big owl that likes to sit on our chimney, coyotes in the neighborhood, and hawks that hunt in the field across the street. The boxer always goes out with her and they stay close to each other but I still worry at night. And the boxer is old so won't always be around.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I would actually love to use washable bed pads. Which is weird for someone who doesn't like actual pads.. but yeah; I think having it more clothy than paper would be great. I actually thought about putting a towel in the one tray we have; but also don't want them thinking that all towels/fabric are for peeing. I should just leave well-enough alone lol.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't use them, have never used them, but right about now, I'm wishing I had. 

I didn't use them because I wanted them outdoor trained, and didn't want the soiled pads sitting around in the house all day while we were working. But up until very soon, my husband has always been able to come home and let them out at noon every day. 

Now, we're getting ready to move 20 minutes away from where we both work...My kids will run by and let them out when they can, but I know it won't be done every day. 

Pedro can hold it all day, and Gracie probably can, but Diesel can't.


----------



## bean (May 18, 2011)

Well we seem to get our puppies in the dead of winter and guess what we use pee padsLOL and where do I live just outside of Calgary LOL. We put a doggie door in so the three older ones started using it last spring and even with the cold snap of -40 this year they went out but because we have a new baby I believe one of them used the pee pad LOL. You have to do whats right for you. Sam the new baby will be shown the doggie door once its spring and he is bigger But I have no problem putting a pad down next winter if it gets cold. They are always clean.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have 1 pee pad in my house. My dogs primarily use it first thing in the morning(I have awful vision so I would have to put my contacts in to take the
outside, as well as put on their harnesses and leashes). I also live in an upstairs apartment which makes it hard to get outside quickly. The only other time they use it is when I am at work/school. Otherwise, I take them outside on leashes every 2 hours. When I have a backyard someday, I am getting rid of the pads. I dont really mind them, but they can make the room smelly even if I change them 2x per day.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

My husband and I both work full time so pee pads are our only option. They are changed first thing in the morning, when we get home from work and then whenever we are home we put the poop in a special sealed bin in our garage as soon as it happens. I do mop a lot because mine sometimes go a bit too close to the edge and it overflows but I have hardwood floors so its not like they are wrecking the carpet or anything. Mine are puppys so they can't hold it that long. I take them out for a walk first thing in the morning and as soon as I get home and they're getting to understand to go then so hopefully we can cut down on the pee pads in the next few months.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

My cousin and aunt just recently had issues where child protective services were called because they had the chiweenies pad trained, the pad was in a out of the way area where no one could really see it unless they were looking for it. My aunts arguement to the case worker was that at least there were trying and just letting them pee and poo on the floor.

I've been having a debate about what to do when I bring Eva home. I will ask the breeder what method she is currently using. It has been getting colder here and we are forcasted more storms and snow. I think I will be box with pee pad training her the introducing her to outside once it is warmer. I even plan on making my own cloth ones since I have the materials from making cloth diapers and doggies diapers. 

I'd be happy to make some for others if they like them.  I love spreading the eco friendly love.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

We have two in the dog room and three in the bedroom. Even though the dog door is open most of the time, I still have a couple that will use the pee pad which is much better than peeing on the floor or a bed. Tico, my blind old man uses it the most. And in my bedroom, I still have a few that don't hold it through the night.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie and Tootsie are pee pad trained. i use the washable ones. they are also trained to go outside. the peepads are great when i cant let them out. like in bad weather. its great.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

How do you train a dog to use pee pads once they are used to going only outside?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie was trained to use pee pads. Right now, we're trying to wean her off of them. I would like her to use them only if she really needs to, as I'm not the biggest fan of having them in my home. This might sound nuts, but we have one on our covered patio and are trying to train her to ask to go out there, and it's going pretty well so far. We don't have a yard, and dogs aren't allowed unleashed. In the summer, we were trying to train her to go out the front door on leash, but then winter hit and it got to -35, so we've chosen to just focus on the patio now. I think we'll even continue in the summer, just to keep it consistent, but of course we'll also be going on daily walks. When it's nicer out, we might switch to a real grass system. 

I don't think there's anything wrong with using them in your house though. Last summer, I took Odie with me on a 2 week boat trip. I was able to kayak her to the shore sometimes but other times it was impossible. If she wasn't trained to use an indoor potty system, I would have either had to leave her with someone at home or not go at all. I think it's totally up to the dog owner.


----------

